# PLESK und CGI-BIN :(



## eddyexp (7. April 2007)

Hallö,

ich versuche schon seit tagen den uber-uploader bei mir zu installieren aber dieses funktioniert einfach nicht.
es liegt denke ich an der cgi-bin der angelegten domain, da ich irgendwie keinen zugriff bekomme, es kommt immer 

Error: returned status code 500 Internal Server Error

die pl dateien habe ich per ascii in das verzeichnis cgi-bin hochgeladen und die rechte 0755 vergeben. das cgi-bin verzeichnis hat auch 0755

in der pl. datei ist 

#!/usr/bin/perl -w 

als header eingetragen ich denke das ist in ordnung oder?

was kann noch sein ?

Bedanke mich schon einmal für die Hilfe

Gruß
Eddy

PS: habe gelesen das PLESK 8.0 ein geschütztes CGI-BIN verzeichnis hat, wie kann ich das für jeden öffentlich machen, wenn das ok ist ?!


----------



## eddyexp (7. April 2007)

kenn sich keiner mit PLESK 8.0 aus ?

Gibbet doch gar net  

Also ich soll dort wohl einen Webbenutzer anlegen, 
aber wenn ich diesen Anlege geht es auch nicht, oder gibt es einen universellen ?

Gruß
Eddy


----------



## eddyexp (8. April 2007)

So hat sich erledigt,

bin ja auch echt z doof, da hab ich ja wohl mal voll aufm schlauch gestanden und dann nerve ich noch die community, sorry!


----------

